# Hymer advise pls



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for all advice so far with my Hymer S660 - It’s been really helpful. So any ideas about these questions?

1. The fridge (3way) seems to prefer gas to get colder. But it doesn’t maintain the cold temp. Stuff freezes in the freezer but then will subsequently defrost.
2. Heating water - At the rear next to the bed nr the floor is a small 2 way switch and a round dial. The switch is either 'off' or 230 volts. 
- I guess if hooked up it goes to '230' if gas off?
- Round dial gives me a temp reading? And an O or a flame graphic. I'm guessing there needs to be a coordination tween switch and dial. Tried various permutations but as yet no hot/warm water.
3. Driving - screeching sound coming from nearside engine compartment, similar to a belt slipping. Had a look in compartment but see no belt in that vicinity. Usually associated with starting up and lower gear change. Comes and goes but was very present my last drive.
4. Came with newish VARTA battery as well as the 'start' battery. Don’t know state of 'start' battery. Would it be worthwhile buying a new battery or does that battery just serve the engine (they seem connected)
5. Solar panel - getting various feedbacks about whether gluing to roof will be sufficient. Have bought a large 120 watt panel and 6 mounting brackets. Sikaflex 512 and cleaner. Resistant to adding self-tapping screws. (I wonder whether the people who had there’s blow of used this kind of cleaner/adhesion)
- Any ideas about the best place on roof to put panel and run wires

Thanks very much

Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The only thing I can think of re the 'screeching' sound is that the water pump bearings may be on their way out . . I had similar just before entering the Mont Blanc tunnel into Italy & then it went away . . . it eventually just gave up the ghost & caused me to be stuck in a tiny French village for 4 days awaiting local so called garage replacing it - at a cost of 550euro ! . . so GET IT CHECKED ASAP !!


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Chris
We are just up the road from you - if you want to meet somewhere we could take a look at the heating and battery, PM me if you want.
Colin


----------

